# Bamboo sharks?



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Has anyone kept any of these sharks and please say what species and let me know what experiences you had with these guys


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

We hatched some banded cat shark eggs (like your first pic) at a store I worked at. Fascinating process and amazing fish. They took frozen krill with some coaxing soon after the hatchlings belly shrunk. Then became pretty gluttonous for larger morcels.

Of course eventually they went to new homes, so I never got passed that much experience. They still grow huge, so they need a tank with a large footprint. Height is not nessescary.


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

right now i have a coral catshark...its not exactly a bamboo but i think its fairly similar. It about 17inch right now, and i have it with a shovelnose skate and a single damsel...im actually trying to find a bamboo shark to go with it


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

J-Miles-21 said:


> right now i have a coral catshark...its not exactly a bamboo but i think its fairly similar. It about 17inch right now, and i have it with a shovelnose skate and a single damsel...im actually trying to find a bamboo shark to go with it


do you have any pics? where and how much did you get your coral cat shark for? If your looking for a bamboo i called some big als today and only vaughan and mississauga i had sucess with. They both have a 1 foot brown banded bamboo for 120(thats what they said over the phone)


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't have any recent pictures because it mostly hides during the day, but i've attached one that i took when i first got him. I got him from SeaUmarine at there boxing day sale, so it was 50% off, and i got him for $50. I was just at big al's mississauga, and they said it was only about 8 inchs...it was so small that it was hidden behind some rocks and nobody could find it. im looking for one thats a minimum of 12inches, just so they are somewhat similar in size

seaUmarine has some really nice white spotted catsharks for 45, but they are 4inches long

its a nice fish to have, but they are nocturnal, so they mostly just hide during the day, but sometimes i catch him swimming at night and its a pretty awesome sight. I feed it squid, shrimp, or silverfish, but when i had other fish, the mysis would wake him up and he would start eating the mysis as it floated around


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I've seen the coral banded at Big Al's vaughan. beautiful shark! i want it, but my tank space won't allow it  I'll have to get a bigger marine tank soon... it's addictive!

If anyone knows where i can find a shark egg it would be awesome too! I've always wanted to get one and grow it out from an egg. of course i'd have to relocate some cichlids to use their tank lol.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

adrenaline said:


> I've seen the coral banded at Big Al's vaughan. beautiful shark! i want it, but my tank space won't allow it  I'll have to get a bigger marine tank soon... it's addictive!
> 
> If anyone knows where i can find a shark egg it would be awesome too! I've always wanted to get one and grow it out from an egg. of course i'd have to relocate some cichlids to use their tank lol.


I know they look so cool!!! do you know how much was for it? alot of people say their hard to care for and alot of people that i know who have had them in the past said their pretty easy. As for the egg i seen for sale on but i dont think they ship to canada which sucks

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+41+294&pcatid=294


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

based on my current experience..its been a fairly easy time so far. It began eating from tongs on the 3rd day i had it in the tank, and as long as your water quality is consistent, its pretty easy going from what i've had. 

Big Al's in mississauga just had a shark egg a few weeks ago, and i've seen some at Lucky's at pacific mall before.

if that site shipped to canada, i would be in for a group buy so i can finally get my large catshark


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

There are certain species and/or groups of animals that should not be kept in captivity and sharks are definitely on that list.
Just because you think they're cool is not a good enough reason to keep one in a glass or acrylic enclosure, regardless of the size.
Leave them in the ocean where they belong!
Just my opinion


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

KevD said:


> There are certain species and/or groups of animals that should not be kept in captivity and sharks are definitely on that list.
> Just because you think they're cool is not a good enough reason to keep one in a glass or acrylic enclosure, regardless of the size.
> Leave them in the ocean where they belong!
> Just my opinion


Kev, what makes you think they are different than others, to the point of being inappropriate to keep in captivity, no matter the size and quality of the environment?


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Will,

There's not a lot of difference between keeping sharks and other inappropriate animals in captivity. The main fact is most species are becoming increasingly endangered in the wild. Also, the physiology of sharks is much different from that of other aquatic animals.
That being said, many people have had success keeping _Chiloscyllium_ species (bamboo sharks) and _Hemiscyllium_ species (Epaulette sharks) due to their relatively small adult size and willingness to adapt to life in captivity.
If one is considering housing one of these sharks in a glass or acrylic enclosure, I highly recommend reading Sharks & Rays by Scott Michael before purchase.


----------

